# Yarg



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Hello. Have lurked for some time. Am very impressed with the skill and creativity represented by everyone's work here.

I don't haunt (yet). I make small props (mostly kitchen witch stuff) and was wondering what the proper forum would be for posting pix of those? Or for soliciting advice on such. Thank you.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Rahnefan!

You can post pictures of your small props in the Showroom forum (for finished props) or the General Prop Discussion forum if you want to show-as-you-build/soliciting advice.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello Rahnefan!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks! I'll look there.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !! Looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello RF and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Rahnefan!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

howdy welcome


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Look forward to seeing your pics/posts... welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We love pictures, so we'll love you. Glad you decided to stop lurking and start sharing.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wow, what a warm welcome. Thank you all. It is nice to be here already.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum - can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome, good to see you come out of the shadows!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings!


----------

